# Steam.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Inspired by Gramp's magnificent oil work of a train, I decided to attempt one of my favourite steam train paintings by Claude Monet. Au unashamed copy, I didn't try for detail or perfection, but more the mood that Monet managed to create so that I could almost smell the railway station. I also used watercolour where the original was a n oil painting, but I enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Desdichado said:


> Inspired by Gramp's magnificent oil work of a train, I decided to attempt one of my favourite steam train paintings by Claude Monet. Au unashamed copy, I didn't try for detail or perfection, but more the mood that Monet managed to create so that I could almost smell the railway station. I also used watercolour where the original was a n oil painting, but I enjoyed the challenge.


Terrific job!
Stever


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It came out great.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Here's the one I used as a reference. As I said, I didn't try for detailed copying, I didn't want that, just the mood.:


----------

